# Tuning Adapter for Bolt



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Is this True? Bolt needs No tuning adapter?

Read this on Best Buy website from a customer review.

_*The Bolt allowed me to remove my cable company's external channel adapter. It is no longer needed with the Bolt. *_


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I needed a TA on TWC, but only for the premium channels.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

heifer624 said:


> Is this True? Bolt needs No tuning adapter?
> 
> Read this on Best Buy website from a customer review.
> 
> _*The Bolt allowed me to remove my cable company's external channel adapter. It is no longer needed with the Bolt. *_


If the Bolt eliminated the need for a Tuning Adapter, why would they still have the Tuning Adapter menu with all the diagnostics in the Settings menu of the Bolt? I'm pretty sure that customer was wrong! If the cable company uses Switched Digital Video and you don't have a Tuning Adapter, then you won't be able to tune in certain channels.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

heifer624 said:


> Is this True? Bolt needs No tuning adapter?
> 
> Read this on Best Buy website from a customer review.
> 
> _*The Bolt allowed me to remove my cable company's external channel adapter. It is no longer needed with the Bolt. *_


That would be accurate if the customer writing the review previously had a S1 or S2 that required a digital tuner be attached, the Bolt still needs a TA for SDV.


----------

